# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja > Zakoni o medicinski potpomognutoj oplodnji (MPO) >  HRT1, KORNER u 21.05!!!

## egemama

Korner u 21:05 na prvom programu HTV-a

gosti: ministar Milinovic i Karmen Rivoseki Simic iz udruge Roda

----------


## Shanti

Karmen, neću napisati "drži se", jer je nepotrebno - bit ćeš jača od svoga sugovornika!   :Love:   :D

----------


## bublica3

Karmen  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D    :Klap:   :Klap:   :Klap:   :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D   :Klap:   :Klap:   :Klap:  


 :Love:

----------


## Lucas

uuuu Karmen kako ćeš ga spustiti na zemlju..... 

 :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## Lorien

Karmen   :Heart:  
hvala za sve!

----------


## aenea

Karmen ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da budeš smirena i da ga ne udaviš. Mislim, nije da bi mi bilo žao, jel  :Grin:

----------


## lisa84

Karmen    :Love:

----------


## MalenaMM

:Heart:  

Sretno! Nemoj ga zadavit'!! Iako te ne bih krivila   :Grin:

----------


## Gabi

Karmen, drži se.   :Love:  
Sve smo uz tebe. Pokaži tom ljigavcu koliko su žene jake, posebno kad se bore za svoju djecu.  


*Hvala ti za sve što radiš za nas.*

 :Kiss:

----------


## Ana i mamino zlato

Nadam se da će uspjeti doći do riječi. Bojim se da uvaženi ginekolog voli upadati u riječ i biti vrlo nepristojan.

----------


## melange

karme, samo mirno 8)

----------


## flower

karmen   :Love:

----------


## Pcelica Mara

> karme, samo mirno 8)


I neka se iza emisije trese od straha   :Wink:  

Hvala!

----------


## tonili

Karmen   :Love:  
Hvala ti unaprijed!

----------


## tiki_a

Karmen   :Love:   :Love:  

Ovog tzv ministra jedva ću moći gledati   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## jadro

znam da joj ne trebaju, ali ja joj saljem 
vibreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee   :Smile:  

da ga sredi..onako, zenski

----------


## maria71

karmen ~~~~~~~~  :Heart:  

milinović :vibre serilice :

----------


## Alyssa

Karmen, znam da ces biti sjajna   :Love:  !

----------


## Pcelica Mara

> karmen ~~~~~~~~  
> 
> milinović :vibre serilice :


  :Laughing:

----------


## RuzicaSB

*Karmen*  :Love:   :Kiss:   Hvala unaprijed i od mene  :Heart:  
Znam da ti nece biti lako s ovim bahatim debelokoscem ali vjerujem u tebe i znam da ces reci sve sto treba.  :Kiss:

----------


## mislava

nestrpljivo čekam početak!

teta Karmen   :Love:

----------


## dorica

> Sretno! Nemoj ga zadavit'!! Iako te ne bih krivila



potpisujem
 :Grin:

----------


## Vali

Karmen, drži se!   :Heart:

----------


## andream

Hvala Karmen što toliko brine za sve nas   :Love:

----------


## Fidji

> Karmen, znam da ces biti sjajna   !


  :Kiss:

----------


## MGrubi

:Love:

----------


## Robert

Drži se Karmen   :Heart:

----------


## gugi32

Karmen drži se!

----------


## Denny

Draga Karmen, učini što možeš i pokaži tom ljigavcu da će se jednom ipak morat početi bojatii žena.
VELIKO HVALA i zaista ti se divim na hrabrosti i upornosti s kojom se boriš za sve nas. 
 :Heart:

----------


## Forka

Karmen   :Heart:  
sredi ga!

----------


## BusyBee

Go, Karmencita, go   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## corinaII

Karmen   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:

----------


## Teta Eta

:Love:   :Heart:

----------


## magi7

Go Karmen, get busy :D  :D 

Svi smo uz tebe

----------


## bublica3

POČINJE!!!!

ministar se pripao!!!!!    :Laughing:

----------


## bublica3

nije se pojavio!

----------


## Lucas

šta je ministre, frka?

nije se usudio osobno doći....   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## lisa84

Pa da se ne boji žena?   :Laughing:

----------


## Gabi

Pa kaj je ovo za voditelja???

----------


## MalenaMM

Gabi, uzela si mi riječ iz usta  :shock: 

A nema Mileta?   :Mad:

----------


## Lucas

ma sramota, za tako bitnu temu postaviti skroz nekompetentnog voditelja koji priča kao da se radi o brisanju prašine.... užas....   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Gabi

Odličan prilog u emisiji.
A Karmen je danas ODLIČNA...i jako lijepa   :Kiss:  

Idemo, samo oštro...spoteri ga   :Grin:

----------


## bublica3

Bravo Gđa. Karmen!!!!

----------


## MalenaMM

Hebemu miša, i oprostite, ali ovo bi življe provela Danijela Trbović

Karmen, smrvi maloga jer ja se sudržavam da ne bacim tv na pod samo kad ga vidim   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

> A Karmen je danas ODLIČNA...i jako lijepa   
> :


izvrsna je

savršeno vlada problematikom

i ne da se ni malo zbuniti

djeluje kao pravi veteran pred kamerama

ma prekrasna je  :Heart:

----------


## bublica3

:D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## Gabi

To, to, ne daj im da dođu do riječi.  :D

----------


## Jelena

Karmen, bravo!

----------


## bublica3

Karmen, Karmen, Karmen  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  Bravo!!!

----------


## Ana i mamino zlato

bit će da su djelovale vibr serilice  :Laughing:

----------


## MalenaMM

jel tko snima ovo'??

----------


## vinko

Karmen rastura Golemog edit! Karmen   :Naklon:

----------


## Kaae

Karmen je odlicna!

A... tko je ovaj gospon voditelj?  :shock:  :?

----------


## Jelena

Golem mi se čini nesigurnijim nego inače!

Karmen, I  :Heart:  you!

----------


## bublica3

mislim moja mama, rekla sam joj da snima za arhivu!!!

----------


## vinko

Golem opet laže da je u Njemačkoj zabranjeno zamrzavanje! Nevjerojatno!!! Mi imali postupak u Njemačkoj!

----------


## Lucas

karmen se raspištoljila   :Klap:   :Klap:  

svaka čast.... genijalna je....   :Heart:  

 :Naklon:   :Naklon:

----------


## MalenaMM

bublica, odlično...   :Love:  

Pratim i pratim...

Nisam u postupku, nisam u nikakvom postupku uopće...Ali kako me boli i šamara kao čovjeka, kao ženu, svaka njegova riječ...Srećom, tu je Karmen   :Heart:

----------


## Jelena

kaže golem da 15 000 djece u hrvatskoj neće znati tko im je roditelj, kao da su sva djeca nastala uz pomoć donatora

----------


## Ana i mamino zlato

a mogli su staviti i nekog iz Noćne more da vodi emisiju

----------


## Jelena

Golem je uspio navući na donatore.   :Mad:  
Nadam se da će Karmen promijeniti temu.
Voditelj  :shock:

----------


## Matilda

David i Gol(em)ijat! 
Milinović se sakrio u mišju rupu!
Kukavac, nema pojma o MPO pa se prepao.

----------


## vinko

voditelj je pijan... ili na drogama... ili lobotomiran????

----------


## koryanshea

ko je ovaj voditelj?! on bi rado rekao nešto protiv... al mu ne ide

karmen super si!!  :D  :D

golem je ... uh... bljuvvvv... 

(otkrila sam da mi radi tv... nije valjala slika, a kad ono skoro ispala antena iz zida  :Razz:  )

----------


## bublica3

koji TUDUM je ovaj golem!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   :shock:

----------


## Frida

Karmen, draga hrabra Ženo  :Love:

----------


## tropical

pratim i ja danima, ovu emisiju sam konačno uživo ulovila!

podržavam sve! naprijed cure!
i nismo ni mi ni u kakvim postupcima bili, ali isto tako smo mogli biti.

----------


## bublica3

voditelj je  :shock: 

Karmen prekrasna 

golem   :Razz:

----------


## mama Jelena

mislim da nam dična HRT pokazuje što misli o važnosti tematike dajući joj ovog voditelja koji je ispao tko zna od kuda, stvarno kao iz Noćne more  :Evil or Very Mad:   Jel ga itko ikad vidio? jel pijan ili od kuda su ga izvukli?

Karmen svaka čast!

----------


## melange

> voditelj je pijan... ili na drogama... ili lobotomiran????


napušen.

----------


## Lucas

> Karmen, draga hrabra Ženo


*X*  :Naklon:

----------


## Vali

Karmen, sjajna si!   :Kiss:  

A voditelj?  :?

----------


## MalenaMM

> vinko prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> voditelj je pijan... ili na drogama... ili lobotomiran????
> 
> 
> napušen.


  :Laughing:  

Njemu treba pol minute da izgovori pitanje   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## melange

ovaj ga pita o jajnim stanicama, ovaj odgovara o zamecima.

i ispada da ako se uzmu samo te tri, da se sve tri uvijek oplode, da nije ni potrebno više.

šakom bih ga propucala.uf.

----------


## Kaae

Svi pricaju o zametcima kad ih se pita o jajnim stanicama, i obratno.

----------


## Jelena

I Golem je pijan! Na Karmeninu tvrdnju da su samo Italija i Njemačka imale ograničenu manipulaciju tri stanice odgovara da njemačka ima zabranu donacija  :? Malo je pobrkao lončiće.

Valjda su drugi voditelji na godišnjem. Moram, međutim, priznati da nam nije bio posebno nenaklonjen. Ali kolike stanke radi....

----------


## Forka

> vinko prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> voditelj je pijan... ili na drogama... ili lobotomiran????
> 
> 
> napušen.


e, baš tak' izgleda!   :Laughing:  

golem je demagog, tipični   :Mad:  

a karmen je hrabra i nepokolebljiva, bravo! bravo!   :Heart:

----------


## Ana i mamino zlato

A šta da odgovori, kad je istina u drugom korneru.
Onda može samo izokretati pitanja, lagati, govoriti poluistine. 
A najviše me smeta stav: mi ćemo vidjeti tek kako je ovaj zakon dobar. Mi smo bedasti pa ne kužimo...

I da ministar je baš pokazao da se boji Roda.

----------


## Jelena

*Karmen, ovo ti je najbolji nastup!* Barem od onih koje sam gledala, a dosta sam ih gledala, prai sam fan   :Love:  

*HVALA!*

----------


## visibaba

Karmen odlicna, odlicna  :Heart:  
Golem manipulira informacijama i servira lazi  :Evil or Very Mad:  (vikala sam ne tv   :Laughing:  od muke  :Evil or Very Mad:   )

----------


## bublica3

napunimo Golemu inbox

Imenon i prezimenom!

----------


## Zara01

bravo karmen   :Heart:  
zbunila golema, ja sam mislila da je to nemoguce :D 


a kad je reka da ima samo jedan mail   :Laughing:

----------


## taca70

Rasturila ga je  :D .Super se pripremila za emisiju i udarala bez prestanka u srz.Svaka cast.Jos nisam vidjela Golema ovako sludenog.

----------


## TinkiVinki

> kaže golem da 15 000 djece u hrvatskoj neće znati tko im je roditelj, kao da su sva djeca nastala uz pomoć donatora


Šteta što je opet uspjela njegova "navlakuša" i što Karmen nije uspjela reagirati na to...

I ovo sa 3 jajne stanice objasniti da se ponekad niti od 10 ne razvije 1 zametak, a ne od 3 JS 3 zametka...

Inače super!  :Love:  

A voditelja podhitno skinuti s Praxitena!  :shock: On ko da ima svo vrijeme svijeta, prestrašno....  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## maria71

> Pa da se ne boji žena?


vibre serilice   :Grin:

----------


## Eowyn

karmen, pojela si ga za doručak!!! 
prvi put da je i golem zamucao. 
bravo!

a voditelj, majketimile na čemu je???

----------


## aenea

> ko je ovaj voditelj?!* on bi rado rekao nešto protiv*... al mu ne ide


ostala bih na tome da bi on nešto rekao, al djeluje ko da pati od opstipacije!  :Rolling Eyes:  lošijeg voditelja nikad nigdje nisam vidjela..prestrašno..tko li ga je stavio..katastrofa.
Na golema trošiti riječi? hm..klasika - pita ga se jedno, on o drugom. Karmen o broju oplođenih stanica, on o broju vraćenih zametaka  :Rolling Eyes:  ne mogu odlučiti da li je prošao fakultet po posebnom programu ili je jednostavno zao..ili oboje. Fuj. (pod hitno nam treba smajli koji povraća!)
Karmen, divna, žestoka i odlična! (imate li još koji mail? Moji ne bi stali ovdje!  :Kiss:   :Love:  )

----------


## philipa

> voditelj je pijan... ili na drogama... ili lobotomiran????


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## TinkiVinki

Ps. molim e-mail od Golema, imam za njega konkretno pismo - imenom i prezimenom!  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## leda

Voditelj kao da je pogađao o čemu zapravo razgovaraju pa tražio napisana pitanja!
Karmen svaka čast   :Naklon:  
U vezi ostaloga mislim da bi mi svi trebali ići u Torinto nek nam plate kad se već tako drže njihove studije. Užas!
Najbolja mi je bila rečanica vrijeme će pokazati - nakon 6 godina, hrpe Gonala - 7 postupaka - baš mi je drago da će on još sada na meni raditi probe i dokazivati svoje teorije. Pametnome dosta - pakiraj u neku drugu zemlju.

----------


## Biene

Bravo Karmen, hvala  :Naklon:  
Cure jeste primijetile da Golem više nije tako suveren kao prije par mjeseci kad se počeo pojavljivati na tv i komentirati zakon? Ali je i dalje ostao veliki lažljivac  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Gabi

Cure zovite HRT i "pohvalite" voditelja...MM ih je nazvao.

01/634 26 34   i onda vas prespoje dalje.

----------


## bublica3

poslala:

Državni tajniče Golem, 

SRAMITE SE!
 :Laughing:

----------


## Maja

ccajte i medije

ante-zvonimir.golem@mzss.hr

http://www.vlada.hr/hr/adresar_i_lin...ocijalne_skrbi

karmen, Ženo!  :Heart:

----------


## Jelena

Evo u nastavku priloga ekipe od voditelja: Janice Joplin, Bare i Jimi Hendrix   :Laughing:

----------


## Maxime

Karmen   :Heart:  , divim ti se sto si ostala toliko mirna - meni je doslo da gadjam televizor sto zbog 'nadljudske intelegencije' voditelja emisije, sto zbog lazi koje se Golem usudio izgovoriti. Politika je zaista k*r*a   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## visibaba

> kaže golem da 15 000 djece u hrvatskoj neće znati tko im je roditelj, kao da su sva djeca nastala uz pomoć donatora


malo mi je zao sto je ovo ostalo "visiti u zraku", kao da sva mpo djeca imaju nepoznate roditelje  :Rolling Eyes:  
ali gad je nabacivao toliko lazi i izvrnutih informacija da je jednostavno bilo nemoguce kontrirati na svaku njegovu laz  :Evil or Very Mad: 

i samo ispravak mog tipfelera



> (vikala sam NA tv   od muke   )

----------


## pujica

Karmen   :Heart:   x100000000

golem ko golum iz gospodara prstenova - dvolicno cudoviste   :Mad:  

a voditelj je inace s hrvatskog radija, ovo mu je prva televizijska emisija pa ga ocito uzasno pere trema

----------


## vinko

> Ps. molim e-mail od Golema, imam za njega konkretno pismo - imenom i prezimenom!


AnteZvonimir.Golem@mzss.hr

a i sve ostale adrese na: http://groups.google.com/group/gradj...e-pisati-o-mpo

----------


## koryanshea

> Jelena prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> kaže golem da 15 000 djece u hrvatskoj neće znati tko im je roditelj, kao da su sva djeca nastala uz pomoć donatora
> 
> 
> Šteta što je opet uspjela njegova "navlakuša" i što Karmen nije uspjela reagirati na to...


joj, ovo sam i ja primjetila, šteta

voditelj je koma, baš ono...a ja bi sad trebao nešto reć? pa hajd... da neš kažem... uhhh

karmen bila si super   :Love:

----------


## tweety

Na svaku objedu, da ne kažem laž, Karmen argumentom kojeg potpisuje stručnjak. Bravo, bravo Karmen.
Golem je do sad izgledao svima kao da je fantastično upućen u temu. Ne više.
Želim mu ugodnu noć uz surfanje po irskim, poljskim, švicarskim, njemačkim, talijanskim stranicama.
[/i]

----------


## rahela

> Karmen    x100000000
> 
> golem ko golum iz gospodara prstenova - dvolicno cudoviste   
> 
> a voditelj je inace s hrvatskog radija, ovo mu je prva televizijska emisija pa ga ocito uzasno pere trema


potpis

a što se voditelja tiče, stvarno sramota za HRT da nisu dali nikog kompetentnijeg, al sve je to politika  :Mad:

----------


## aenea

Kad je hebrang bio za govornicom u petak u saboru,  poručila sam mu da će teleportiranje jednom biti moguće, ali da se on još uvijek vozi u autu..e pa sad to poručujem i toj golemoj spodobi. on u biti nas pokušava uvjeriti da nas uvodi u budućnost. za 30 godina će zakon koji sadrži takve odredbe od oplodnji samo 3 stanice biti možda prihvatljiv. više stanica neće ni trebat oplodit jer će medicina toliko otići dalje. Nije ni čudo da se osjeća jadan povrijeđen kad mu svi govore da nas vraća u srednji vijek. Jedino što to ne da nećemo moći koristiti, nego nećemo ni doživjeti  :Rolling Eyes:  kakva spodoba..fuj.

----------


## Ana i mamino zlato

Meni je srce bilo ko kuća veliko, Karmen je bila odlična.
*ivarice*... poslala sam napokon pristupnicu za rode podupiruše kako treba, potpisanu i poštom.
Već dugo sam htjela, ali MPO je bila presudna.
Želim iz svog srca pomoći Rodi da bude što jača, da sve ove lašce i licemjere pomete s političke scene. Sudjelovat ću u tome što više mogu. DOSTA JE !!!!!

----------


## mislava

Karmen, bravo!!!

Milinoviću, baš si pi...
voditelj komičan i usporen, nadam se da je bila samo trema u pitanju.

----------


## bublica3

imate li mail od voditelja??

----------


## dorica

a da mi je znati odkuda je izmislio onaj mail za onaj bračni par da glasaju za taj zakon , da idu kod privatnika zbog hiperstimulacije da dobije manje JS  :Evil or Very Mad:   :? 

šteta što se nije moglo zvati tjekom emisije

cijeli dan mi je tlak nizak pa mi je ta emisije trebala da mi ga podigne  :Laughing:

----------


## pino

U zemljama gdje se ide na transfer 1 embrija (a ne "velikodusno" 3 kao kod nas), broj postupaka iz FET-a je do 40% ukupnog broja postupaka (Danska, Svedska) 

15,000 djece iz IVFa u Hrvatskoj,  od njih vjerujem bar 14,000 ZNA jako dobro tko su im bioloski roditelji - oni koji su ih napravili, jer je broj postupaka s donorom jako mali. (Dapace, usudim se reci da je to vjerojatno veci broj nego u obicnoj populaciji kad su djeca rezultat nevjera itd)

Zdravlje zene ce biti ugrozeno i to znacajno i to na ponajvise na psihickom planu (sto znam iz vlastitog iskustva kad sam izgubila posao radi opetovanih neuspjelih IVFova) jer ce se *poduplati broj postupaka i smanjiti stopa uspjeha sa sadasnjih 26-30% na 13-15%* (sto proizlazi i iz studije iz Toronta i ostalih clanaka tamo navedenih, ali i prakse u Hrvatskoj u klinikama koje nisu imale krioprezervatore). 

Naime, SVE klinike ce ici na lagane stimulacije, koje su usprkos svemu stimulacije, sto znaci da ce i fizicko zdravlje zene biti svejedno ugrozenije. Posto ce se vrlo vjerojatno vracati svi dobiveni zameci, za ocekivati je da ce kod mladih zena biti 6% trudnoca s trojkama kao u Italiji, a te trudnoce  su jako jako rizicne (80% ima komplikacije koliko se sjecam). 

Mijesao je senzacionalisticke slucajeve s klinickom praksom. 

Namjerno gura ideju da su sva djeca iz IVFa od donora. 

Namjerno mijesa jajne stanice s embrijima. 

Uzasan je. I jos s tom bradicom je pravi Mefistofeles. 

Karmen  :Heart:

----------


## Forka

> a voditelj je inace s hrvatskog radija, ovo mu je prva televizijska emisija pa ga ocito uzasno pere trema


sram bilo i HTV! 
pa kaj su svi relativno kvalitetni ljudi po godišnjim odmorima?!
HTV ne može sebi dopustiti kolektivni godišnji odmor, pa "posuđivati" voditelje s radija!

inače, 
_"kaže golem da 15 000 djece u hrvatskoj neće znati tko im je roditelj, kao da su sva djeca nastala uz pomoć donatora"_

ostao je dojam da je ovo bilo akcentuirano... šteta... golem je, naravno, vukao vodu na svoj mlin... :Mad:  

karmen, još jednom: bravo!  :Heart:

----------


## nina1

...."a da vidimo sad što je ispred nama "".... ???????   :?  :?  :? 
kaj je s ovim voditeljem ????
rekao je da je to prva emisija kornera, ja mislim da će biti i zadnja koju on vodi....
karmen je bila ODLIČNA !!! svaka čast !!!!

mene samo zanima da li i jedna klinika u hrvatskoj je spremna na zamrzavanje jajnih stanica sad odmah , kad je zakon donesen ???....
ili ćemo čekati 9 mjeseci da vidimo rezultate novog zakona ....
ma kaj je njima , tko od nas ima 9 mjeseci viška da može potratiti ??? tko ???

 :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## dorica

bzro je golem zatvorio svoju bilježnice kad ga je karme pitala za taj mail i da li ih ima još

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## TeddyBearz

Karmen, svaka čast!  :Naklon:   :Heart:  


A voditelj... ma tko je taj tip?! :shock: Užaaaaaaas! :shock:

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

ma pustite voditelja, on je tu najmanje važan
što je rekla pujica, pere ga trema
važna je Karmen koja je bila izvrsna

----------


## Alyssa

Izgleda da je voditelj fakat lobotomiziran, ali je zato Karmen bila za 10, toliko dobro pripremljena, koncentrirana, jednostavno predobra  :D !

Ali je Golem takav lazljivi debelokozac i toliko sve izvrce onako kako mu pase (a ako mu ne pase onda kao slucajno krivo shvati pa pocne pricati o necem drugom), toliko je zilav da se bojim da ga i dalje hrpa ljudi pusi  :/ . Taj covjek nam je nanio jos vise zla od vrlog nam ministra   :Evil or Very Mad:  !

----------


## aenea

> a da mi je znati odkuda je izmislio onaj mail za onaj bračni par da glasaju za taj zakon , da idu kod privatnika zbog hiperstimulacije da dobije manje JS   :? 
> 
> šteta što se nije moglo zvati tjekom emisije
> 
> cijeli dan mi je tlak nizak pa mi je ta emisije trebala da mi ga podigne


Time je uvrijedio i sve naše liječnike koji rade po bolnicama. Što su oni? Monstrumi?   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## tonili

karmen bila si fenomenalna!!!! I pao je golemi lažac Golem pred jednom ženom - Karmen, majkom, borcem za prava sviju nas!
NIje djelovao više samouvjereno kao obično...
A o gosponu ministru  neću ni pričat - on nebi znao ni zucnut pred Karmen. Mislim da svi možemo biti ponosni i da Golemovo pojavljivanje umjesto Milinovića puno govori o " nečijem (ne)strahu!

----------


## dorica

> toliko je zilav da se bojim da ga i dalje hrpa ljudi pusi  .


mislim da ovaj forum govori sve 
upravo suprotno "hrpa ljudi ga ne puši"  :Smile:

----------


## tonili

ah, da, voditelj mi je bio ko napušen lik iz crtića za odrasle!  :Laughing:

----------


## Shanti

Karmen, bravo! Bila si, jednom riječju, savršena!   :Klap:  
Jedino mi je žao što Goluma nisi imala priliku/vremena isprešetati po svakoj dezinformaciji koju je pokušao plasirati. A on je, očito, umoran, jako umoran... I njegova demagogija je oslabila... Izgleda mi kao da se pita što mu je to sve skupa s tim zakonom trebalo i da bi radije da ga nisu ni donijeli.   :Grin:  

A voditelj... nisam vjerovala svojim očima tijekom našeg dijela emisije, ali kako su počeli o drugim temama, smatram da je on doista prava akvizicija Hlo, pravi biser na HRT-u... ovako se dobro nisam nasmijala već dugo, dugo... Jedino je objašnjenje da je čovjek kljucnuo neku tableticu ili potegnuo malo žestice da ubije tremu...   :Grin:

----------


## Alyssa

Ma ne brine mene misljenje ovog foruma, nego ljudi poput onih koji pisu komentare ispod clanaka, a takvih je u Hr, bojim se, jos uvijek puuuno previse   :Sad:  .

----------


## aenea

> Namjerno gura ideju da su sva djeca iz IVFa od donora.


Tu mu u neznjanju, nažalost, prilično potpomažu i mediji. Zato reagirajte na svaki članak gdje viditi neku neistinu. Obavezno. A i Majina ideja sa pismima koja ćemo upućivati golemu da šaljemo cc na medije je odlična i svakako to treba učiniti.  :D I u svakom naglasiti njegovo izvrdavanje činjenica.

----------


## Jelena

Karmen, meni je bilo najbolje kad si rekla za mailove iz Irske i Poljske. I kad si izvukla onaj članak iz Toronta. Golem ponavlja kao papagaj i svaki tvoj novi argument ga je očito iznenadio pa je onda ubacio staru strategiju, _donacije_.

----------


## Alyssa

Da, da, Golem je bas progutao knedlu kad je Karmen pocela vaditi clanak iz Toronta   :Laughing:

----------


## dorica

a sama kultura Golema je govorila sve 
kad je Karmen govorila on je upadao ali kad je Golem govorio ona ga je slušala

Golem nije zaslužio da zastupa to mijesto podprijesednika ministra zdravstva. Bolje rečeno nije niti zaslužio ni za "slanac"

----------


## 2805

Karmen   :Heart:  
Hvala ti što se boriš za nas.

Golem je golemi demagog. Ponavlja svaki put "Ja se s Vama slažem, ali". Pa kad se toliko slaže zašto nisu napisali prihvatljiviji zakon. Zamislite bezobrazluka da kao završni primjer izvlači ženu koja je sa 65 god umrla nakon MPO. ZAŠTO SE UVIJEK KAO PRIMJERI UZIMAJU EKSTREMI? Gadi mi se.

----------


## Lucija Ellen

> mislim da nam dična HRT pokazuje što misli o važnosti tematike dajući joj ovog voditelja koji je ispao tko zna od kuda, stvarno kao iz Noćne more   Jel ga itko ikad vidio? jel pijan ili od kuda su ga izvukli?
> 
> Karmen svaka čast!


Voditelj je mozda imao tremu i mislim da mu treba oprostiti. Inace je sjajan novinar-vodtelj-urednik na Hrvatskom radiju. Nije ni meni briljirao, ali mogu rec da mu oprastam, mislim da su to prvi televizijski macici...  :Grin:  

Karmen je bila velicanstvena.    :Heart:  
Golem... uh, manipulator prve klase. Iako ga odaje govor tijela. No, drskost nevidjena!

----------


## Denny

Ne mogu vjerovati da se i Golemovo samopouzdanje poljuljalo, BRAVO KARMEN, bila sí najbolja do sada - spremna, oštra i konkretna. 
A onaj bidni, napušeni voditelj se odlično uklopio uz onog okreni-obrni Golema, tako da je konačno jedna žena odnijela apsolutnu pobjedu. Čestitam Karmen i bravo za ono - to vam je jedini mail.

----------


## dorica

> Zamislite bezobrazluka da kao završni primjer izvlači ženu koja je sa 65 god umrla nakon MPO. ZAŠTO SE UVIJEK KAO PRIMJERI UZIMAJU EKSTREMI? Gadi mi se.


ta žena je lagala za godine da bi mogla ići na MPO
zašto to nije naveo  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## ivanas

Ima li tko snimljeno, ili gdje bi se emisija mogla na internetu pogledati. Jako mi je žao što nisam znala za to.

----------


## Gabi

Karmen je odlično kontrirala Golumu(  :Grin:  ), ali šteta kaj nije bilo milinovića. Imam osjećaj da bi ga pojela koliko je bila spremna.
Ostale bi samo cipelice od njega, kao u filmu "Čarobnjak iz Oza".

M od Gabi

----------


## Lucija Ellen

meni je najjaci trenutak bio kad se Golem spetljao pa poceo pricat o dokotru koji je ubijen, pisalo u novinama...   :Laughing:

----------


## dorica

> Karmen je odlično kontrirala Golumu(  ), ali šteta kaj nije bilo milinovića. Imam osjećaj da bi ga pojela koliko je bila spremna.
> Ostale bi samo cipelice od njega, kao u filmu "Čarobnjak iz Oza".
> 
> M od Gabi



 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Majuška

hebemumiša, eto ti ga kad uspavljuješ dite na sisi

Uspjela sam vidjet "čak" prvih 5 minuta! 



*Karmen*,   :Love:   :Klap:  

Ma BRAVO sve cure!   :Kiss:

----------


## andrejaaa

Karmen veliko hvala !!! 
Bila si sjajna  i izvrsno si argumentima pobijala Golemove goleme laži.
Žao mi je da nije bilo Milinovića, baš sam se nabrijala na njega, iako je bilo dobro vidjeti i Golema stjeranog u kut.
A voditelj , nisam znala jel bi se smijala ili bi mi ga bilo žao

----------


## marči

karmen- profinjeno, argumentirano, smireno uz pravu dozu ironije ( tako ti je dobro sjelo ono "jedino pismo"). 

da je voditelj bio pripremljen i da te imalo slušao mogao je imati odličnu emisiju. servirala si mu bisere, a on ih nije primijetio. 
golemu je znoj izletio na čelo kad si mu servirala hebrangov prijedlog zakona-nije ima komentara.
toronto je izignorirao, pokušao manipulirati podacima o irskoj, njemačkoj...uf što znači biti pripremljen-BRAVO!!!!!!!

----------


## lisa84

Veli Golem: "Pametni uče na tuđim greškama, a budale na svojima."

A kad je Karmen pročitala citat prof.Šimunića kako *iskustvo drugih zemalja* pokazuje da će donacije zbog neanonimnosti biti smanjene, ako se ne ostane i bez njih uopće, on uporan: "Eto, sami ste pročitali da je to tako i u drugim zemljama." 
Nije bitno jel to dobro ili nije, bitno je da i druge zemlje imaju takvo iskustvo.   :Rolling Eyes:  
Svašta... i onda govori da ovaj Zakon treba gledati u cjelini, a ne izvlačiti pojedinosti. A on nije u stanju jednu rečenicu odslušati u cjelini i skužiti bit.  :/ 

Pametni uče na tuđim greškama, al ih treba znat uočit...   :Laughing:  
U suprotnom nam treba vrijeme koje će pokazati svoje...

----------


## Kadauna

Karmen NIKADA BOLJA, odlično pripremljena i spremna za kontru!

Onaj dio Golemov isto nisam shvatila da je neki doktor ubijen :? 


I jako mi je zasmetalo ono njegovo kao u stilu imamo dvije različite strane, pa ja predlažem nešto treće, neka vrijeme pokaže svoje :? 

Pa tko to od nas ima vremena ili volje biti njihov pokusni kunic za ovakve postupke  :Sad:

----------


## Jelena

Karmen, i šminka je bila mrak, a tek cipelice.

----------


## Shanti

> Karmen, i šminka je bila mrak, a tek cipelice.


Karmen je bila uvjerljiva, suverena, elokventna, dobro pripremljena tj. informirana, staložena, kulturna... ali i ja moram napisati da je i izgledala kao grom. Meni se također svidjela šminka... i frizura.  :Smile:

----------


## ksena28

> imate li mail od voditelja??


 edit 8)

----------


## Bergamot

Ajoj, ne mogu vjerovati da mi je promakla ta emisija, please, ako netko ima snimku emisije nek stavi link. Hvala.

----------


## Shanti

> bublica3 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> imate li mail od voditelja??
> 
> 
>  8)


Ne.... ne pišite Ivici!   :Grin:  
Ovo je edit , nova Hloverkina nada.  :Smile: 

http://www.jutarnji.hr/spektakli/est...,10,,168988.jl

----------


## ivarica

> bublica3 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> imate li mail od voditelja??
> 
> 
> ivica.zadro@hrt.hr 8)


ma nije ivica zadro

----------


## ksena28

i da, voditelju treba dat priliku, ok je dečko samo očito zbunjen pred kamerama... prva emisija, a zagrizao je pretvrd orah! joj skinite mi je da je odgledam!!!!!!!!!!!1

----------


## SNOOPY

Karmen - svaka ti čast!  :Heart:  

Hvala ti što se boriš za nas!

----------


## rvukovi2

KArmen, bila si apsolutno fenomenalna, potpisujem Jelenu da si danas bila najbolja, u svom pravom svjetlu, valjda ti je leglo sve što treba da izneseš sve argumente kako ih nitko u ovoj faking banana državi ne bi bolje iznio.

Meni je zaista došlo da razbijem vlastiti tv kad sam čula da ta mizerija od čovjeka govori o 15 000 djece začete doniranim gametama.
Pa za ovo bismo ga trebale i tužiti jer namjerno obmanjuje javnost.
To nije neka zahebancija i igra riječima.


 :Heart:   :Love:

----------


## lisa84

A Karmen   :Heart:  

Onaj Golemov mail... Miriše mi na jednu forumašicu koja je upozoravala na liječnike jedne državne klinike (mislim da znam i koje, al da ne fulam), pogotovo na biologe - jer je bila u stimuliranom postupku, dobila je dosta JS, al se ni jedna nije oplodila pa su sve, kako ona kaže bacili u smeće, bez objašnjenja... Nije joj bilo jasno kako oni ne znaju da li su JS dobre ili ne (čim ih izvade   :Rolling Eyes:  ). To je njezino iskustvo, bila je razočarana neuspjehom i otišla je u privatnu kliniku.
Nadam se da će tamo doživjeti uspjeh.   :Smile:  

Činjenica je da i među pacijentima ima neinformiranih ljudi koji misle da je Milinovićev Zakon Bogom dan.
Ali su naravno rijetki... Kako Karmen reče...   :Laughing:   :Love:

----------


## aenea

> ksena28 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  bublica3 prvotno napisa
> ...


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Jelena

možda trebamo pustiti voditelja da se oporavi, a pokušati tu emisiju dobiti kao dokaz obmanjivanja javnosti.

----------


## ivarica

ma super se ismijavat na racun drugih ljudi, a ja molim da mi se javi netko anonimno za radio i dobijem svega dvije cure koje ne odgovaraju prici koja se trazi

znam da je ljudski, ali sam bas razocarana

----------


## aenea

> možda trebamo pustiti voditelja da se oporavi, a pokušati tu emisiju dobiti kao dokaz obmanjivanja javnosti.


Ili pokušaj obmanjivanja javnosti ili golemovo nepoznavanje tematike. može odabrat što mu se više sviđa  :Grin:

----------


## Jelena

> ma super se ismijavat na racun drugih ljudi, a ja molim da mi se javi netko anonimno za radio i dobijem svega dvije cure koje ne odgovaraju prici koja se trazi
> 
> znam da je ljudski, ali sam bas razocarana


mogu ja, ako odgovaram profilu:
1. ICSI Njemačka
2. ICSI Postojna
3. prirodnjak SD
4. ICSI Mb
5. čekamo FET u Mb

----------


## tweety

> ma super se ismijavat na racun drugih ljudi, a ja molim da mi se javi netko anonimno za radio i dobijem svega dvije cure koje ne odgovaraju prici koja se trazi
> 
> znam da je ljudski, ali sam bas razocarana


da, ovo je baš teško razumjeti   :Sad:

----------


## ivanas

Javi se Jelena molim te i na topic http://www.roda.hr/forum/viewtopic.php?t=80028

----------


## meechimindoh

pozdrav svima.

Hvala Karmen na nastupu i argumentiranoj raspravi.

Predlažem bilo kojem predstavniku udruge koji ubuduće nastupa u javnosti da nastupa upravo ovako kako je Karmen večeras nastupila, argumentirano uz navode, citate i studije.

Nikako se ne smije ostaviti dojam da smo protiv regulacije i ovih "organizacijskih" mjera Zakona. To je još jedino što Golem i kompanija mogu ponuditi jer su im svi ostali argumenti i o zamrzavanju i o izvanbračnoj zajednici i samohranim majkama i o doniranju i pravu na poznavanje biološkog roditelja najvećim dijelom propali.

Iako uživamo potporu u javnosti, potrebno je ostaviti ih bez argumenata
stoga predlažem četiri ključne točke i u prijedlogu prema Ustavnom sudu i u eventualnom kontaktu s Predsjednikom i u budućim nastupima u javnosti:
1. Osporiti diskriminaciju prema bračnom statusu
2. Zastupati pravo na "najbolju moguću zdravstvenu zaštitu" naglašavajući veću uspješnost zamrzavanja zametaka u odnosu na zamrzavanje gameta.
3. iskustvo europskih zemalja sa procesom doniranja u slučaju postojanja prava na "upoznavanje" biološkog roditelja
4. *podržavanje* uređenja područja potpomognute medicinske oplodnje *adekvatnim* Zakonom. Adekvatni prijedlog isključuje trenutna rješenja gore navedenih točaka.

Pretpostavljam da su Rode već razradile strategiju, ali evo, ako ovo što pomogne, bit ću sretan.

----------


## Lucas

> meni je najjaci trenutak bio kad se Golem spetljao pa poceo pricat o dokotru koji je ubijen, pisalo u novinama...


  :Laughing:   da, par puta je naveo :"pisalo u novinama "

ali karmen je bila neustrašiva do kraja    :Heart:  

milinoviću, e ovakvih se žena i majki TREBAŠ bojati !!!

----------


## Nataly

bok curke...
pratim vas već dugo a zadnje dane statiram ovdje i divim se energiji koju ste pokrenule...
i sad sam se napokon registrirala kako bi zahvalila gđi. Karmen za ovu veliku pobjedu većeras...
koliko sam u petak bila utućena toliko sam većeras sretna prvo Stipe onda Karmen...
...pre jake ste... pa i upašile ginekologa   :Laughing:

----------


## marči

[quote="ksena28"]i da, voditelju treba dat priliku, ok je dečko samo očito zbunjen pred kamerama... prva emisija, a zagrizao je pretvrd orah! 

slažem se...a i on sam vjerujem da je skužio da to nije sam tak.

----------


## Gabi

> ma super se ismijavat na racun drugih ljudi, a ja molim da mi se javi netko anonimno za radio i dobijem svega dvije cure koje ne odgovaraju prici koja se trazi
> 
> znam da je ljudski, ali sam bas razocarana


Sve to stoji...ali taj čovjek dobiva plaću za svoj posao. Ok, opraštam mu ako je trema u pitanju, ali meni je bilo jako naporno slušati ga.
Da tako radim svoj posao sigurno bih dobila otkaz.

Oprostite, ali morala sam.

... a za radio emisiju nisam niti znala...jednostavno ne stignem sve pohvatati.

----------


## Robert

> A Karmen   
> 
> Onaj Golemov mail... Miriše mi na jednu forumašicu koja je upozoravala na liječnike jedne državne klinike (mislim da znam i koje, al da ne fulam), pogotovo na biologe - jer je bila u stimuliranom postupku, dobila je dosta JS, al se ni jedna nije oplodila pa su sve, kako ona kaže bacili u smeće, bez objašnjenja... Nije joj bilo jasno kako oni ne znaju da li su JS dobre ili ne (čim ih izvade   ). To je njezino iskustvo, bila je razočarana neuspjehom i otišla je u privatnu kliniku.
> Nadam se da će tamo doživjeti uspjeh.   
> 
> Činjenica je da i među pacijentima ima neinformiranih ljudi koji misle da je Milinovićev Zakon Bogom dan.
> Ali su naravno rijetki... Kako Karmen reče...


Uzmi kovanicu i bacaj je u zrak.
Neki pokušaji če biti takvi da biti i do sedam glava ili pisma za redom.
Tako i to može a ne mora biti(čista slučajnost ili ako je ljepše reči sreča)

----------


## aenea

Ne boji se žena, nije ga bilo strah stati ispred četničkih tenkova, ali je u emisiju poslao golema..  :Grin:  jesi vidjela, Karmen, kakva si ti žena-zmaj?  :Kiss:

----------


## TinkiVinki

> TinkiVinki prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ps. molim e-mail od Golema, imam za njega konkretno pismo - imenom i prezimenom! 
> 
> 
> AnteZvonimir.Golem@mzss.hr
> 
> a i sve ostale adrese na: http://groups.google.com/group/gradj...e-pisati-o-mpo


Dobio je podugačko pismo, potpisano! Da ne bi bilo da su sve kritike anonimne, a pohvale potpisane...  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## fjora

da li ima netko snimku emisije ?

----------


## uporna

*Karmen* ODLIČNO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Golem se malo poljuljao ali definitivno se vidi da je taj čovjek obučen da bude odličan govornik - zvuči jako, jako uvjerljivo (komentar moje frendice kod koje sam bila i naravno gledala emisiju).

Užas me obuzeo o onoj njegovoj 15000 djece imaju pravo znati svoje biološko porijeklo i to je baš ostalo nezgodno visiti. Konstantno impliciraju da su sva djeca iz MPO-a iz doniranih stanica jer to jednostavno neukoj javnosti zvuči zastrašujuće (incest???).

Predlažem da se na to svakako reagira na sve medije.

A tek ono o donacijama kako je Karmen citirala on uporno izvrće  i uvjerava je da je to pročitala sasvim suprotno  :Evil or Very Mad: 

Na žalost nisam vidjela do kraja jer smo morali otići pa se nadam da će netko skinuti emisiju i linkati.

Poslala sam mail predsjedniku Mesiću za zahvalu i imala sam potrebu napisati i da se nadam da će i udruge dobiti priliku za objašnjenje zakona kao što je traži i Milinović jer eto mi pacijenti jako dobro razumijemo cijelu tematiku i smatramo da tajnik i ministar totalno izvrću činjenice tj. lažu.
Čak sam se osvrnula i na večerašnju emisiju Corner.

A Milinovića nisu pustili da dođe (nije da se on boji - pa on je šerif njemu nitko ništa ne može) ali on nije dobar govornik i Karmen bi ga samljela u tri poteza i toga su svjesni HDZ-ovci. Golem je njihov obučeni kadrovik za govorništvo. Milinović bi ispao smiješan i totalni neznalica i još tome ginekolog a melje ga pravnica.  
 8) 

*meechimindoh* odlični prijedlozi

I da Karmen šminka je bila odlična.
 :Kiss:

----------


## fakinTin

Tek sad skužih za Korner   :?  ,pročitah sve postove   :Saint:  ...Ajme
Da li je netko snimio emisiju i da li će ju staviti da ju vide i zbunjene dušice kao ja?!
Nisam ni sumnjala u Karmen   :Heart:   :Love:

----------


## RuzicaSB

> KArmen, bila si apsolutno fenomenalna, potpisujem Jelenu da si danas bila najbolja, u svom pravom svjetlu, valjda ti je leglo sve što treba da izneseš sve argumente kako ih nitko u ovoj faking banana državi ne bi bolje iznio.
> 
> Meni je zaista došlo da razbijem vlastiti tv kad sam čula da ta mizerija od čovjeka govori o 15 000 djece začete doniranim gametama.
> Pa za ovo bismo ga trebale i tužiti jer *namjerno obmanjuje javnost*.
> To nije neka zahebancija i igra riječima.


Potpis ko kuca na ovo.

*Karmen* zaista si blistala ali i natjerala Golema da proguta veeliku knedlu kad si ga pocela resetati argumentima i cinjenicama.HVALA TI!  :Heart:   :Love:

----------


## Brunda

Karmen, bila si zaista fenomenalna! Sasjekla si sve njegove argumente u korjenu, bila smirena, odlučna, razumljiva i prelijepa   :Heart:  
Da li je samo mene zasmetalo (osim ovoga svega što ste već navele) kada je Golem rekao da za zamrzavanje JS treba samo malo više truda i angažiranosti doktora. Ispada kao da su oni protiv zakona jer će imati više posla, tj. aludira na njihovu lijenost  :/

----------


## Jelena

Obmanjivanje javnosti u svrhu uskraćivanja suvremenih medicinskih metoda liječenja. I to od strane najmanje dva liječnika, Milinović i Golem, koji su sad političari. Trebalo bi im oduzeti diplomu!

----------


## Jelena

> Karmen, bila si zaista fenomenalna! Sasjekla si sve njegove argumente u korjenu, bila smirena, odlučna, razumljiva i prelijepa   
> Da li je samo mene zasmetalo (osim ovoga svega što ste već navele) kada je Golem rekao da za zamrzavanje JS treba samo malo više truda i angažiranosti doktora. Ispada kao da su oni protiv zakona jer će imati više posla, tj. aludira na njihovu lijenost  :/


eh, da još je rekao da za ove metode trebaju najmoderniji laboratoriji i dobri liječnici, a dobre liječnike imamo. za laboratorije nije ništa rekao. čudi me   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## melange

u nekom sljedećem sučeljavanju bi definitivno trebalo naglasiti i financijsku stranu (i isplativnost) starog i novog načina.

----------


## amyx

*Karmen*  :Naklon:   :Naklon:   :Naklon:  nemam riječi. Hvala ti od   :Heart:  

...a gospodinu Golemu sam poslala mail sa svojim mišljenjem

----------


## gričanka

Cure, ako netko zna i može pliiiiiizzzzzz link, fali mi prvih desetak minuta. Što se ostatka emisije tiče *Karmen bravo i hvala*, bila si sigurna, koncentrirana, argumentirana i da...lijepa!!!
I meni je zasmetalo plasiranje onih 15000 ukupnih, a servirano kao uz donaciju, ali i nestanak 100 zametaka mi izaziva buru pitanja. Kao treba spriječiti da do toga ne dođe (OK slažem se), jer eto vidite nestalo je 100 zametaka, nitko nije odgovoran? nije ni važno kako? gdje se to dogodilo? kao da je za to kriva cijela nacija, a pogotovo MPO pacijenti!!!
*meechimindoh* hvala na sugestijama, sigurno pomažu!
 :Bye:  
I moram OT (jer se već kroz dvije stranice ove teme  :Laughing:   ko luda) pozdraviti *Mariu71* zbog originalnosti njenih vibrica  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Ana i mamino zlato

> Obmanjivanje javnosti u svrhu uskraćivanja suvremenih medicinskih metoda liječenja. I to od strane najmanje dva liječnika, Milinović i Golem, koji su sad političari. Trebalo bi im oduzeti diplomu!


Povjerenstvo za medicinsku etiku i deontologiju Hrvatske Liječničke Komore
tajnica: radmila.rumek-crne@hlk.hr

----------


## bublica3

šta ste Golemu lijepoga napisale?    :Laughing:

----------


## Pcelica Mara

> Jelena prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Obmanjivanje javnosti u svrhu uskraćivanja suvremenih medicinskih metoda liječenja. I to od strane najmanje dva liječnika, Milinović i Golem, koji su sad političari. Trebalo bi im oduzeti diplomu!
> 
> 
> Povjerenstvo za medicinsku etiku i deontologiju Hrvatske Liječničke Komore
> tajnica: radmila.rumek-crne@hlk.hr


Ajmo opet na pisanje   :Smile:  

I molim vas, nemojte zaboravit Golemu potpisat mail imenom i prezimenom (ma ja ću mu i JMBG stavit  :Razz:  )

----------


## BusyBee

Kad odrastem, zelim biti kao Karmen, a ne Sanja Sarnavka.   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## Brunda

Meni Golem ne treba ni zinuti da poludim, jer čim ga vidim kako bahato sjedi zavaljen u fotelju kao da je doma pred TV-om mi tlak skoči na tisuću.

----------


## Pcelica Mara

A da

Karmen   :Naklon:   :Klap:  
 :Yes:   tako se to radi. Svaka čast. Nisam mogla vjerovat kad sam gledala, koja smirenost, argumentiranost... 

Ja se u takvoj situaciji sigurno ne bi mogla suzdržat da se u jednom trenu ne raskrivim "NE S..I"!

A šminka i kompletni look - čista desetka.

Hvala!

----------


## uporna

> šta ste Golemu lijepoga napisale?





> Vaši istupi u javnost
> 
> su stvarno više nego smiješni samo što bih ja najrađe zaplakala kad slušam koliko spretno iznosite laži i izokrećete činjenice.
> Sva sreća da sam odgojena da cijenim istinu i da mi je to jako jako važno i znam da istina pobjeđuje pa će sve ovo vaše prezentiranje biti na vašu sramotu i sramotu vaše obitelji.
> 
> Večeras u emisiji Korner bilo je više nego evidentno da uopće ne slušate što je gđa. Karmen citirala iz dokumentacije na koju ste se vi cijelo vrijeme pozivali jer ste Zakon temeljili na tome.
> 
> Članak iz Toronta - radi se o eksperimentalnom projektu (a vi ga eto već uvrstili u Zakon). Gdje vam je tehnologija ili ste mislili da će HZZO financirati odlaske pacijentica u Toronto. Navedena metoda je moguća u bogatim zemljama (Japan, Amerika, Kanada) pa nisam znala da je i Hrvatska uz bok tih država po bogatstvu!?!
> 
> ...


Sad čitaj kad si pitala.  :Wink:

----------


## vinko

> Povjerenstvo za medicinsku etiku i deontologiju Hrvatske Liječničke Komore
> tajnica: radmila.rumek-crne@hlk.hr


e pa TO trazim cijelo vrijeme! Thanx   :Grin:  

yupi, idemo opet na pisanje   :Grin:

----------


## viva

Karmen bila si fenomenalna! Svaka cast!

Mozda je i bolje da je dosao Golem jer da je dosao onaj ljigavac od Milinovica mislim da bi razbila televizor. 

Voditelj kao da je pao s Marsa, o temi ne zna ni T. Kao ni Golem nabubao je par cinjenica napamet i po tome tupi. Hahahha zakon liberalan...

----------


## Jelena

uporna, fakat si puna energije. to će ti dobro doći da skočiš na noge nakon CR   :Kiss:  

inače sam ja stalno čekala da mu se Karmen obrati s gospodine Ante, kao što se on njoj obraćao s gospođo Karmen   :Laughing:

----------


## visibaba

otkud je on izvukao tu informaciju o 100 nestalih zametaka koju plasira vec par dana??? jel to jos jedna njegova bezocna izmisljotina i laz? ili naprosto opet izvrce neke druge brojke?

----------


## gričanka

> otkud je on izvukao tu informaciju o 100 nestalih zametaka koju plasira vec par dana??? jel to jos jedna njegova bezocna izmisljotina i laz? ili naprosto opet izvrce neke druge brojke?


To je veliki dr M...ngele ispalio u petak pred samo izglasavanje zakona.
Što je najgore naveo je taj podatak kao argument za usvajanje zakona kao da je normalno da se takvo nešto dogodi uz stari tj, nikakav zakon i izgovorio je to bez imalo straha da bi ga netko od medija ili iz struke mogao
pitati ono što se očekuje: kako, gdje i tko!!! :shock: 
Možda će pitanja krenuti kad se prašina oko zakona slegne!

----------


## Cannisa

Karmen, je bila odlična!   Veliko hvala od svih nas!
 :Love:

----------


## rahela

> mama Jelena prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> mislim da nam dična HRT pokazuje što misli o važnosti tematike dajući joj ovog voditelja koji je ispao tko zna od kuda, stvarno kao iz Noćne more   Jel ga itko ikad vidio? jel pijan ili od kuda su ga izvukli?
> 
> Karmen svaka čast!
> 
> 
> *Voditelj je mozda imao tremu i mislim da mu treba oprostiti. Inace je sjajan novinar-vodtelj-urednik na Hrvatskom radiju.* Nije ni meni briljirao, ali mogu rec da mu oprastam, mislim da su to prvi televizijski macici...  
> ...


nemam ništa protiv ovog voditelja, nego HRTa 
jer u ovom trenutku je jako važna i percepcija javnosti
i to vrlo neupućene javnosti koja guta ono što im se servira

ljudi koji nemaju problema s neplodnošću i inače ih tematika ne zanima, vide cijelu situaciju kao nešto da se Roda bori da i nevjenčani parovi mogu ići na MPO (za što iskreno smatram da je najmanji problem u cjelokupnom zakonu)

na žalost jako je važno da voditelji TV emisija budu poznatiji javnosti, a posebno važno da su upoznati s tematikom i problemom neplodnih parova, te da znaju prezentirati i razgovarati o tome

jer pitanja su ta što ljudi čuju kad gledaju emisiju (većina ljudi ne zna terminologiju i pomiješat će apsolutno sve i jajne stanice i embrije i zametke, a da ne pričam o krioprezervaciji itd.)

i zato je jako važno da voditelji u ovakvim emisijama budu upoznati s tematikom

----------


## Gabi

U potpunosti se slažem s tobom, rahela. Svi imaju pravo na početničke pogreške, ali ovo jučer ... strašno... ne znam da li bih izdržala gledati da me nije zanimala ta tema.

Ovo je prevažna tema i pravi trenutak da se agresivnije prezentira javnosti koji se stvarni nedostaci zakona.
Ako jedan voditelj, koji se trebao pripremiti za ovu temu, nije pokazao nikakvo zanimanje, pa kako da to onda očekujemo od običnih ljudi?

Ali srećom, naša Karmen je briljirala. 
 :Love:

----------


## Angie75

Pa zar stvarno nema linka da pogledam emisiju   :Sad:

----------


## ina33

> da li ima netko snimku emisije ?


x. Ovih dana sam u totalnom ludilu i ništa ne stižem popratiti...

----------


## aenea

> meni je najjaci trenutak bio kad se Golem spetljao pa poceo pricat o dokotru koji je ubijen, pisalo u novinama...


Jel netko zna išta o tome? Nekako sam izuzetno sumnjičava da se radi o MPO doktoru i da je radi toga ubijen..pretpostavljam da opet povlači paralelu sa abortusima. A fino bi mi sjelo u pisamce..pa ako tko zna na što se on to pozvao nek javi.

----------


## bublica3

evo sam mu i ja složila neki mail 

cure zovite emisiju!!!

----------


## Zara01

mislim da su nam izborom ovog voditelja napravili uslugu!

on uopce nije bio upoznat sa tematikom, emisiju su vodili karmen i golem, a ono malo sto je komentirao je bio na nasoj strani  :Smile:   meni je lik bas bio simpa (nakon pocetnog soka) jer pustio je da se argumentirano pobije svaka golemova glupost, dao je prostora, nije gurao sebe u prvi plan, emisija je bila gledana, u dobrom terminu i na hrt-u.


jutros me jedna stranka pita jesam gledala korner, da su oni zvali frendove da upale tv i da pogledaju voditelja, ja pitam - a jeste pogledali prvi dio emisije? kaze zena - da, pa jadni ljudi kako im politicari lazu za mpo. evo na 101 se jutros isto pricalo o emisiji...

mislim da bi korner nadmasio gledanost monty pytona da je uz ovakvog voditelja bio jos i ministar milinovic sa svojim biserima. 
steta, ipak u hdz-u nisu toliko blesavi da ga puste da laprda, poznaju ga bolje nego mi, pa su poslali golema da rasturi tematiku kao i mnogo puta prije, samo sto ga je sada karmen totalno dotukla cinjenicama :D  na kraju je vadio sve adute iz rukava i pricao nelogicno   :Mad:  
golem koji inace pojede sav prostor jedne emisije i jos mu nije dovoljno, ovaj put je jedva cekao da ta tortura zavrsiti.


i zato voditelju  :Smile:  
i karmen velikoj   :Heart:   :Naklon:

----------


## Zara01

eh da i onaj jedan mail koji je citao je jedino sto je imao pismeno suprostaviti cinjenicama kojima ga je karmen bombardirala  :Rolling Eyes:  
i nakon toga ga stigne komentar ima li jos koji da procita ili je to jedini   :Laughing:

----------


## Jelena

i ja sam se jutros iznenadila koliko se ljudi javilo na radio 101 da komentira voditelja i svi slušatelji navijaju da se emisija nastavi i svi vide analogiju s Monty Pythonom. To bi bilo u skladu i s inkvizicijom NickTitanika   :Grin:

----------


## Gabi

> eh da i onaj jedan mail koji je citao je jedino sto je imao pismeno suprostaviti cinjenicama kojima ga je karmen bombardirala  
> i nakon toga ga stigne komentar ima li jos koji da procita ili je to jedini


Tu ga je dotukla.   :Laughing:

----------


## darci

Karmen, carice   :Smile:  

sve više i više se pokazuje da Golem nema pojma o tome što priča i da ima sve puno rupa u famoznom zakonu.

----------


## Arkana10

Karmen  :Heart:  
gledali smo sinoc i ja i mm. Nisam mogla vjerovati da taj Golem ima toliko neznanja i bahatosti u sebi. Karmen je bila fantasticna!!!
A voditelja nisam primjerila dok mm nije rekao - Koji lik od voditelja?

----------


## ksena28

> Shanti prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  ksena28 prvotno napisa
> ...


ajme sorry, ja automatski! IVICE SORRY

----------


## Lucija Ellen

> Lucija Ellen prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  mama Jelena prvotno napisa
> ...



ali voditelj je izabraao temu, da je bio itko drugi, nit bi bilo te i takve emisije nit bi bilo te teme, ne na taj nacin. Tak da... sve ima svoje!

----------


## Nata_Lija

Koliko je samo pohvala Karmen dobila! (pohvale i od mene, za retoriku, informiranost, srcanost, nadasve za strpljivost i veliku samokontrolu, itd., i za prekrasan outfit)
Bas me zanima kakve komentare Golem slusa  :Smile: 
Mozda: "Al' te razbila!"  :Smile:

----------


## bublica3

Opraštamo Miroslavu, drugi put će biti bolje!!!  8)

----------


## tiki_a

Novinar, katastrofa. Zbog nepripremljenosti je malo radio i štete.
Golem...GOLEMO NEZNANJE. Strašno i prestrašno! Da se čovjek uplaši...

Karmen  :Heart:  , velika pohvala od mm-a!

----------


## tiki_a

Sad ću Golemu poslati mail kojim ću ga informirati da moja frendica u Njemačkoj sada čeka FET i da ima još 7 zamrznutih paketića po tri embrija. Toliko o zamrzavanju u Njemačkoj! Budala! Takvi nam upropaštavaju državu!

----------


## kata.klik

voditelj možda je izgledao malo zbunjeno i nije znao šta bi rekao...ali je pokušavao ostati u sredini i pustio sugovornike da vode emisiju...bolje je ispalo jer je Karmen uspjela stjerati Golema u kut i ne dozvoliti mu da se razbahati kako on to inače zna...

----------


## Lucija Ellen

> Sad ću Golemu poslati mail kojim ću ga informirati da moja frendica u Njemačkoj sada čeka FET i da ima još 7 zamrznutih paketića po tri embrija. Toliko o zamrzavanju u Njemačkoj! Budala! Takvi nam upropaštavaju državu!


  Mislim da on nije neinformiran, na zalost. Jer i neinformiran mozes bit, pa kad uvidis pogresku, ispricas se, popravis prvotnu izjavu. Bojim se da on namjerno govori lazi.

----------


## Kadauna

Tiki_a, sorry, ali zbog točnosti moram ispraviti: 




> Sad ću Golemu poslati mail kojim ću ga informirati da moja frendica u Njemačkoj sada čeka FET i da ima još 7 zamrznutih paketića po tri embrija. Toliko o zamrzavanju u Njemačkoj! Budala! Takvi nam upropaštavaju državu!



U Njemačkoj se oplođuju sve jajne stanice, ali se smrzavaju u pronuklearnom stadiju (unutar 16-22 sata od oplodnje). 

Striktno je zabranjeno zamrzavanje embrija i to posebnim zakonom za zaštitu embrija!!!!


K.

----------


## Lucija Ellen

a sta, 22 sata od oplodnje, nije embrij?

----------


## Joe

> voditelj možda je izgledao malo zbunjeno i nije znao šta bi rekao...ali je pokušavao ostati u sredini i pustio sugovornike da vode emisiju...bolje je ispalo jer je Karmen uspjela stjerati Golema u kut i ne dozvoliti mu da se razbahati kako on to inače zna...


meni je voditelj baš bio ok, jasno je bilo da je na strani dobra a ne zla  :Grin:  i puštao je sugovornike da pričaju, umjesto da nameće sam sebe (kao što to vole neki drugi novinari). žao mi je da ga se toliko pljuje, mislim da nije fer.

----------


## Kadauna

Golem u svakom slucaju laze, to je BITNO, ali ne moram mi slijediti njegov primjer  :Smile: )


http://www.octc.kctcs.edu/GCaplan/an...evelopment.htm

----------


## darci

> tiki_a prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Sad ću Golemu poslati mail kojim ću ga informirati da moja frendica u Njemačkoj sada čeka FET i da ima još 7 zamrznutih paketića po tri embrija. Toliko o zamrzavanju u Njemačkoj! Budala! Takvi nam upropaštavaju državu!
> 
> 
>   Mislim da on nije neinformiran, na zalost. Jer i neinformiran mozes bit, pa kad uvidis pogresku, ispricas se, popravis prvotnu izjavu. *Bojim se da on namjerno govori lazi*.


i ja mislim da namjerno širi laži - pa samo ona njegova izjava o 15000 MPO djece koja ne znaju svoje biološko podrijetlo je sramotna za jednog doktora.

plus toga kad aludira na sudske procese koji su pogodovali donošenju zakona a zna da Kurjak nije osuđen, i famoznih 100 nestalih embrija o kojima nitko ništa ne zna  - sve to pomaže donijeti krive zaključke neupućenim promatračima

----------


## Lucija Ellen

> Golem u svakom slucaju laze, to je BITNO, ali ne moram mi slijediti njegov primjer )
> 
> 
> http://www.octc.kctcs.edu/GCaplan/an...evelopment.htm


nisi mi odgovorila, sto je oplodjena js 22 sata nakon oplodnje, nego embrij? Tko siri lazi?

----------


## ksena28

> plus toga kad aludira na sudske procese koji su pogodovali donošenju zakona a zna da Kurjak nije osuđen, i famoznih 100 nestalih embrija o kojima nitko ništa ne zna  - sve to pomaže donijeti krive zaključke neupućenim promatračima


to je ko da ja vičem koje je pojeo kolač tko, a ja ga smazala! oni vrište na tog kurjaka i kao kukulele, a oni ga nisu sankcionirali! pa jebate to je njihovo pravosuđe!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## mamma san

> a sta, 22 sata od oplodnje, nije embrij?


sa stranica jedne austrijske ivf poliklinike  http://old.ivf.at/HR/kontakt.htm


 Pitanja (FAQ)
_Oplodnja  

Kako se odvija oplodnja?
U posudici s kulturom pomiješaju se 100 000 pokretnih spermija s jajnom stanicom. Vec prema kvaliteti spermija njihov broj se može povecati ( kod loše kvalitete) ili smanjiti (kod dobre kvalitete). 

Kad se može znati je li se dogodila oplodnja?
Proces oplodnje traje ca. 10 sati. Prema tome ne radi se o jednom trenutku, vec o cijelom lancu staničnih procesa koji su medusobno ovisni. Teoretski bi se cijeli proces mogao promatrati pod mikroskopom. To se u praksi ne radi jer postoji opasnost oštecenja jajne stanice. Stoga se tek nakon otprilike 16-20 sati nakon spajanja provjerava je li došlo do oplodnje. Nakon iduca 24 sata pregledava se le li došlo do dijeljenja stanica.

Dogadaju li se kod IVF-a i neuspjesi?
Samo 60-70% jajnih stanica biva oplodeno._

----------


## mamma san

prebrzo postala i ovo:


_Što podrazumijevamo pod embrijom?
Nakon obavljene oplodnje jajna se stanica ( pre embrij) dijeli na 2 stanice, zatim na 4, 8 itd. Nakon 5-6 dana nastane ca. 300 stanica. Podjela stanica nastavlja se i dalje i daje milijune stanica za buduce organe. Svaki stadij, od prvoga dana ( 2 stanični) do 2. mjeseca nosi naziv embrij. Nakon toga govori se o fetusu.IVF se bavi embrionalnim stadijima prvih šest dana.

Rezultiraju li svi pokušaji embrijom?
Ne. U 20% slučajeva ne nastane embrij. Samo 60-70% jajnih stanica se oplodi i razvije u embrij. Buduci da po pokušaju obicno imamo više od jedne stanice, u 80% pokušaja dolazi do nastanka embrija._


Zato i njemački zakon dopušta zamrzavanje u toj prvoj fazi kad tek počne dioba.

----------


## Ana i mamino zlato

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedi...b/b5/Gray8.png

gore desno sličica pokazuje muški i ženski pronukleus
spermij je prošao granicu /s putovnicom
ali još nije stupio u kontakt sa domaćinom
nije došlo da spajanja genetskog materijala muškog i ženskog dijela

----------


## bak

meni je cijela emisija izgledala kao da se govori o nekom sporednom problemu, kao npr. ima li života na nekom planetu. 

zaboga, oni govore o problemu bijele kuge koji će postati ogroman zbog ovog zakona!!!!

voditelja može biti sram zbog nepripremljenosti, vodi emisiju kao da je jedan od onih pijanaca oko gradskih trgovina gdje se može kupiti pivo po najnižoj cijeni!?!?!

 počinjem se pitati na osnovu čega se danas donose zakoni u našoj državi ako se mišljenje struke ne uvažava? 

jedini plus Karmen koja je na sve argumentirano odgovarala. ali, ne bi bilo loše da je bio i neki od dr iz područja humane reprodukcije.

pokušavam , (jer o ničemu drugome ne razmišljam posljednjih dana i strah me da ponovno ne propušim radi njih), *što se krije iza ovog zakona,* kada ga sagledavam bez ljutnje na Milinovića ( kada ga ne šaljem čuvati krave u Liku i onog bahatog i gnusnog tajnika koji mi je odavno antipatičan...... )
zakon koji diskriminira i kojim se neće postići bolji rezultati? konzervativan i nazadan, zašto? 
kada struka kaže NE a oni uporno DA....

ZAŠTO?

----------


## Kadauna

*Lucija Ellen*

stvarno ne znam čemu ovakav ton :? 

Poslala sam link, tamo ćeš naći razliku između

zigote - embrija - fetusa......

Inače sam pročitala njemačke (skinula i čitala švicarske i austrijske zakone) zakone koje reguliraju MPO još prošli tjedan i o tome s Kniewaldom imala priliku diskutirati. 

Upravo zbog toga što je zamrzavanje embrija zabranjeno, Golem i Milinović stalno spominju Njemačku kao zemlju u kojoj to također nije dozvoljeno.... 

voljela bih da stvarno nastavimo interaktivno  ali konstruktivno!

----------


## Suncem.m.

Zahvaljujući ovim  današnjim pametnim tv-ima ipak sam uspila pogledat Korner.

Karmen, svaka pohvala za argumentiranu raspravu, za konce u rukama  i za look naravno   :Wink:   :D  

Mislim da je u svemu ovome tužno što Golem u biti vjeruje u ovo što priča. I veliki je problem što je i kada se zbuni jako dobar govornik. I to je razlog zašto uvijek govori on a ne milinović.


A ja sam se zamislila da li da svom djetetu kad napuni 18 kažem ko su mu biološki roditelji  :?  :?  :?
Ili da mu kažem odmah   :Razz:   (znate da se ne beljim vama   :Wink:  )

----------


## Mali Mimi

> Kadauna prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Golem u svakom slucaju laze, to je BITNO, ali ne moram mi slijediti njegov primjer )
> 
> 
> http://www.octc.kctcs.edu/GCaplan/an...evelopment.htm
> 
> 
> nisi mi odgovorila, sto je oplodjena js 22 sata nakon oplodnje, nego embrij? Tko siri lazi?


1. Pred-embrij
U reprodukciji sisavaca jajašce i sperma se spajaju kako bi proizveli novog i genetski
jedinstvenog individualca. Proces ovog događaja, prolazi kroz ogromno razmatranje i
remodeliranje u svjetlu novih studija i nove dijagnostičke tehnologije koja dopušta pristup
ovom entitetu.
         Presudno otkriće u posljednja dva desetljeća je osposobljavanje, «proces prema kojem
je sperma postala sposobna oploditi jaje.»7 Ljudska sperma treba biti u ženskom
reproduktivnom traktu oko sedam sati prije nego što je spremna oploditi jaje. Ovaj proces
odmiče ili deaktivira «takozvani faktor osposobljavanja koji vezuje spermu dok prolazi kroz
muški reproduktivni trakt.»8 Ovo dozvoljava dolazak akrosomske reakcije, što je način na koji
su topivi enzimi u spermijima «oslobođeni tako da mogu omogućiti prolaz spremija kroz
oklop jajeta.»9 Tada je spermij sposoban probiti jaje tako da oplodnja može započeti.
         Oplodnja se obično odvija na kraju Falopijeve cijevi najbliže jajniku. Spermi je obično
potrebno oko deset sati da dođe do jaja, a ako nije «oplođeno u roku 24 sata nakon ovulacije,
izumire.»10 Oplodnja, naime, nije samo jednostavno prodiranje kroz površinu jajašca. To je
kompleksni biokemijski proces u kojemu sperma postepeno prodire kroz različite slojeve
ljuske jajeta. Tek nakon što je određeni spermij u potpunosti prodro u jaje i haploidnu žensku
jezgru stanice, koja ima samo jedan par kromosoma, i razvilo se, onda se citoplazma jaja i
sadržaji jezgre stanice spermija napokon spajaju kako bi dali novi entitet njegovom
diploidnom paru kromosoma. Ovaj proces se naziva singamija. Potrebno je 24 sata da se
dovrši i rezultirajući entitet naziva se zigota. Tako proces oplodnje ( važno je istaknuti da je to
proces) općenito traje između 12-24 sata do završetka,11 sa još 24-satnim periodom koji je
potreban da se dvije haploidne jezgre stanice pomiješaju.
         Oplodnja izvršava četiri glavna događaja: davanje entiteta kompletnom setu od 46
kromosoma; utvrđivanje spola kromosomima; uspostavljanja genetske varijabilnosti;
pokretanje cijepanja, podjela stanica entiteta.
         Sada započinje veoma kompleksan skup podjela stanica kada jajašce započinje svoj
put kroz Falopijevu cijev do maternice. Oko 30 sati nakon oplodnje, dolazi do podijele na
dvije stanice, oko 40-50 sati nastaje podjela na četiri stanice; i nakon oko 60 sati dolazi do
stadija od 8 stanica. «Kada embrij dođe do ulaza maternice, nalazi se u stadiju od 12-16
stanica, morula. Ovo se događa četvrtog dana.»12 Iako stanice ovdje postaju kompaktne, nema
predodređenja da će i jedna stanica postati specifični entitet ili dio entiteta. Oko šestoga ili
sedmoga dana organizam, koji se sada naziva blastocista, dolazi do zida maternice i započinje
proces svoga usađivanja, tako da se može nastaviti razvijati. Ovdje se razlikuju na dvije vrste
stanica: trofektoderm, koji postaje zid maternice blastociste i unutarnja masa stanica, koja
postaje predvodnik samog embrija. Proces usađivanja dovršen je do kraja drugog tjedna, kada
nastupa «primitivna cirkulacija maternične posteljice.»13
         Važno za istaći je da od blastocistnog stanja do završetka usađivanja pred-embrij je
sposoban na podjelu na višestruke entitete.14 U nekoliko zabilježenih slučajeva ovi su se
entiteti, nakon podijele, pregrupirali opet u jedan novi entitet. Ova određena zigota ne mora
postati ljudska; može postati zidatidiformni madež, produkt abnormalne oplodnje koja se
formirala od tkiva posteljice.
        Treba istaknuti također da zigota ne posjeduje dostatnu genetsku informaciju unutar
svojih kromosoma kako bi se razvila u embrij koji će biti predvodnik nekog individualnog
člana ljudske vrste. U ovom stupnju zigota nije niti kompletna niti neovisna za takav budući
razvoj, kao što se ranije vjerovalo. Da bi embrij postao ljudski, potrebne su sljedeće dodatne
genetske informacije koje mogu biti pronađene u zigoti, kao što su genetski materijal iz
materinskog mitohondrija, i iz majčinih ili očevih genetskih poruka u obliku RNK ili proteina.
Riječima molekularne biologije, netočno je reći da zigota ima sve informirajuće molekule za
razvoj embrija; ipak, u najboljem slučaju, zigota posjeduje molekule koje imaju potencijal da
usvoje kapacitet informacija.15 Taj potencijalni kapacitet informacija dan je za vrijeme
interakcije s drugim molekulama... Ova nova molekula sa svojim kapacitetom informacija
nije kodirana u genomu. Ipak, utvrđivanje biti ili imati određene karakteristike dano je na
vrijeme kroz informacije koje rezultiraju iz interakcije između molekula.16
        Razvoj zigote u svakom trenutku ovisi o nekoliko faktora: progresivnog ostvarivanja
vlastitih genetskih kodiranih informacija, ostvarivanje informacija koje nastaju de novo za
vrijeme embrijskog procesa, i egzogene informacije koje su neovisne od kontrole zigote

Ovo je samo jedan dio koji je pino stavila na google grupu pa pročitaj ako te još što zanima.
Ukratko jajna stanica koja se oplodi naziva se  pred-embrij a druga faza koja započine otprilike 3 tjedna nakon oplodnje naziva se embrij, dalje ide fetus i

----------


## Lucija Ellen

> *Lucija Ellen*
> 
> stvarno ne znam čemu ovakav ton :? 
> 
> Poslala sam link, tamo ćeš naći razliku između
> 
> zigote - embrija - fetusa......
> 
> Inače sam pročitala njemačke (skinula i čitala švicarske i austrijske zakone) zakone koje reguliraju MPO još prošli tjedan i o tome s Kniewaldom imala priliku diskutirati. 
> ...


oprosti mi zbog tona, grubo je zazvucalo ali nisam tako mislila, samo sam bila brzinska s djetetom u krilu i pokusajima da mi ne izokrene tipkovnicu u krilo. 

a ovo... da, dobro je da se jednom za svagda kaze popu pop i da se deinira gdje je sto dopusteno. 
Hvala ti. I sori jos jednom sto sam zazvucala grubo   :Love:

----------


## Lucija Ellen

a odgovor na moje pitanje je da je 22 sata nakon oplodne pred-embrij, dakle nije ni stanica sama ali ni embrij kao takav. To me zanimalo!

----------


## Kadauna

*Lucija Ellen* 

 :Love:  i   :Kiss:  djetetu

----------


## Lucija Ellen

I jos nesto, cijelo vrijeme pisem "embrij" ali mislim "zametak". Dakle, svaka oplodjena js, po mom shvacanju, jest zametak, pa i ako ima samo 22 sata. On nije embrij, ali ako Njemacka dopusta takvo zamrzavanje, onda dopusta zamrzavanje zametka, sto kod nas nije slucaj, kod nas se smije zamrznuti samo js i sjemena s., svaka za sebe. Eto, to se dogadja kad brzo hocu sudjelovati u osjetljivoj diskusiji. Dakle, sve gdje sam napisala gore embrij, mislila sam na zametak.

----------


## ksena28

http://business.hr/Default2.aspx?Art...62d5f&open=sec


ima pri dnu stranice i link na emisiju!

----------


## dim

Prvenstveno sve pohvale našoj Karmen. Bila je najbolja   :Klap:  .
Uglavnom oni nestali zameci koji se sad stalno spominju pa zar smo mi krive što su se izgibili (ako je to uopče istina)? Pa zar smo mi pacjenti izgubili embrije? Ako se to i dogodilo, neka javno vele tko i kada i neka se takav sankcionira, a ne da svi ispaštamo   :Evil or Very Mad:  !

 Drugo, donorstvo, Golem govori da će biti donora bez obzira na obvezu objave podataka nakon 18 god., pa ako je to za njega uobičajena procedura neka bude on prvi registrirani donor  8)  . 

Treće, naveo je da zamrzavanje embrija i mogućnost njihove manipulacije dovesti do toga da će jednog dana biti puno djece koja će biti braća a to neće ni znati. A kao da se zamrznutim spolnim stanicama nemože manipulirati? Ah da onda bi se radilo o polubraći, ipak nije isto.

Četvrto a i ne manje važno za mene je bio onaj mail. Naime uvijek uvažavam tuđa mišljenja i nikad nikome ne namećem svoje, ali ako se svi zajedno borimo protiv zakona onda mislim da nije ni vrijeme ni mjesto da se pojedinci izdvajaju i iznose oprećna mišljenja, te na taj način "unazade" dobivene rezultate naše borbe. Navest ću svoj primjer za pušenje. Naime meni odgovara Zakon o zabrani pušenja jer mi je dijagnosticirana neka vrsta alergije na duhanski dim (gušenje, suzenje očiju itd.), no ja nisam slala Milinoviću mail i pohvalila ga kako je Zakon za mene super. Ne ja sam zbog svojih kolega druga po redu potpisala peticiju da se zakon ukine. Zašto? Zato jer nisam bitna ja, nego cijela ekipa. I stoga me onaj mail jako iznenadio jer  kao što je pisalo, dotična osoba je izabrala alternativu koja joj više odgovara, dok smo mi ostale bez mogućnosi da biramo i da se izborimo za ono što je nama bolje!

----------


## Lucija Ellen

> http://business.hr/Default2.aspx?ArticleID=23cadd2c-e21b-4b78-a5ff-ff8377e62d5f&open=sec
> 
> 
> ima pri dnu stranice i link na emisiju!


vjerujem da su platili prava za emitiranje.

----------


## ksena28

> ksena28 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> http://business.hr/Default2.aspx?ArticleID=23cadd2c-e21b-4b78-a5ff-ff8377e62d5f&open=sec
> 
> 
> ima pri dnu stranice i link na emisiju!
> 
> 
> vjerujem da su platili prava za emitiranje.


ah ne znam

----------


## ksena28

upravo gledam: KARMEN RULES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

you go girl   :Laughing:

----------


## Bergamot

Ksena 28, thanks za link.

----------


## tiki_a

> I jos nesto, cijelo vrijeme pisem "embrij" ali mislim "zametak". Dakle, svaka oplodjena js, po mom shvacanju, jest zametak, pa i ako ima samo 22 sata. On nije embrij, ali ako Njemacka dopusta takvo zamrzavanje, onda dopusta zamrzavanje zametka, sto kod nas nije slucaj, kod nas se smije zamrznuti samo js i sjemena s., svaka za sebe. Eto, to se dogadja kad brzo hocu sudjelovati u osjetljivoj diskusiji. Dakle, sve gdje sam napisala gore embrij, mislila sam na zametak.


Tako nekako i ja razmišljam. A zapravo čim se sjedine js i spermij, po meni počinje novi život i pre-embrij ili embrij u smislu nastanka života nema neke razlike. Kako samo vješto koriste termine kada im to zatreba.
U prethodnom pisanju izletjela mi je jedna bezobrazna riječ, nije u mom stilu i voljela bih je izbrisati.
I u ovakvim za nas teškim vremenima mi ponovo naučimo nešto novo. Trebale bi pozvati g. Golema da bude jedno vrijeme ovdje s nama, vjerujem da bi puno naučio. Međutim za neke ljude važno je da nauče da se embriji u Njemačkoj ne zamrzavaju. Iako mi ovdje znamo da mnoge cure imaju smrzliće (zavidim im).

----------


## aenea

Ma o čemu pričamo, pa golem pokazuje da ne zna raliku između jajne stanice i embrija..da li je motiv tome obmanjivanje javnosti ili neznanje, ne znam i ne mogu odlučiti koja mi se opcija manje sviđa :/

----------


## ksena28

> Trebale bi pozvati g. Golema da bude jedno vrijeme ovdje s nama, vjerujem da bi puno naučio


ne bi se uopće čudila da je on cijelo vrijeme s nama! ako da evo mu poklon   :Razz:

----------


## kandela

> http://business.hr/Default2.aspx?ArticleID=23cadd2c-e21b-4b78-a5ff-ff8377e62d5f&open=sec
> 
> 
> ima pri dnu stranice i link na emisiju!


jel se to više nemože vidjeti ili sam ja plavuša  8)

----------


## ivana7997

ne moze vise

----------


## fakinTin

:Grin:   uzela si mi riječi iz usta!!!
Gledam, gledam i ne vidim.
Sve mi blesavo pitati   :Laughing:  
Plavuša 2

----------


## fakinTin

Vidim da kasno palim   :Embarassed:   :Saint:

----------


## kandela

a  jel neko snimio?

----------


## macka

i ja stalno provjeravam u nadi da je netko možda uploadao nekud
bublica je u fibri pa sam propustila   :Sad:

----------


## bublica3

Sutra idem do mame da uzmem CD, nadam se da je snimila kako je rekla! 

 :Smile:

----------


## fjora

> Drugo, donorstvo, Golem govori da će biti donora bez obzira na obvezu objave podataka nakon 18 god., pa ako je to za njega uobičajena procedura neka bude on prvi registrirani donor  8)  .


bojim se da ni oni najočajniji ne bi poželjeli njegove gene

----------


## gričanka

> Uglavnom oni nestali zameci koji se sad stalno spominju pa zar smo mi krive što su se izgibili (ako je to uopče istina)? Pa zar smo mi pacjenti izgubili embrije? Ako se to i dogodilo, neka javno vele tko i kada i neka se takav sankcionira, a ne da svi ispaštamo   !...


To se i ia pitam! Tako su olako u više navrata izbacili tu informaciju o nestalim zamecima bez ikakve bojazni da će ih itko prozvati gdje, kako i zašto se to dogodilo i tko je za to odgovoran!  :Mad:  




> donorstvo... pa ako je to za njega uobičajena procedura neka bude on prvi registrirani donor  8...


Ako on bude donor, pa nek to njegovim primjerom onda učine i ostali iz Sabora kao u Italiji, mislim da ćemo mi kojima je doniranje potrebno otići ako treba i na kraj zemaljske kugle po donacije, a ne samo do Praga  :Grin:

----------


## Pcelica Mara

> dim prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> donorstvo... pa ako je to za njega uobičajena procedura neka bude on prvi registrirani donor  8...
> 
> 
> Ako on bude donor, pa nek to njegovim primjerom onda učine i ostali iz Sabora kao u Italiji, mislim da ćemo mi kojima je doniranje potrebno otići ako treba i na kraj zemaljske kugle po donacije, a ne samo do Praga


77 donatorica i donora...

Dado Mili će jaja donorica zalediti metodom vitrifikacije tako da se odmah osiguraju dovoljne zalihe, jer naravno, sve donorice će prije donacije proći hormonsku stimulaciju   :Rolling Eyes:  

Za muške donore naravno nema problema - svi plodni k'o bikovi, i sami su se pohvalili da "oni mogu"   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## bublica3

hi cure, imam na dvd emisiju, ali ne znam kako je skinit na komp.??  :?  ?? 
Kad stavim dvd u kom odma počne reproducirat..

----------


## Angie75

Nadam se da će se uskoro javiti netko tko zna, baš bih voljela pogledati emisiju   :Smile:

----------


## bublica3

raspitat ću se i ja kako se to radi.

 :Love:

----------


## TomTom

Pozdrav od muškarca koji nije roditelj, štoviše nije niti trudan i ne želi to biti. Učlanio sam se samo zato da vam dam barem simboličku podršku u borbi protiv ovog prestrašnog zakona. 
Žao mi je što mnogima u našoj zemlji nije jasno da je ovaj zakon - njegovo usvajanje ili ukidanje - zapravo granični kamen, crta koja radvaja normalnu, građanski uljuđenu zemlju od nazadnjačkog, zapuštenog dvorišta kamo nas većina na vlasti želi zatrpati. 
I zato, bravo Rode, borite se i za mene, makar ne razumijem većinu medicinskih stvari o kojima pričate. Hvala.
(btw, ja znam kako pretvoriti DVD u zapis pogodan za downloadanje, no to ipak zahtjeva nešto učenja i posebnog softwarea. Ako mogu pomoći, tu sam.) 
Jako bih rado bih vidio tu emisiju.

----------


## gričanka

> hi cure, imam na dvd emisiju, ali ne znam kako je skinit na komp.??  :?  ?? 
> Kad stavim dvd u kom odma počne reproducirat..


Ja bih kroz reproduciranje u običnom Windows media playeru ili BS playeru napravila "save as" tog DVDa u jednu video mapu, onda bih otišla ovdje:http://rapidshare.com/index.html i napravila upload. Jednostavno, zar ne!

----------


## TomTom

> bublica3 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> hi cure, imam na dvd emisiju, ali ne znam kako je skinit na komp.??  :?  ?? 
> Kad stavim dvd u kom odma počne reproducirat..
> 
> 
> Ja bih kroz reproduciranje u običnom Windows media playeru ili BS playeru napravila "save as" tog DVDa u jednu video mapu, onda bih otišla ovdje:http://rapidshare.com/index.html i napravila upload. Jednostavno, zar ne!


Bojim se da ipak nije tako jednostavno; emisija je najvjerojatnije snimljena u formatima koji rezultiraju ogromnim dataotekama (ako je DVD format, .vob datoteke su vjerojatno "teške" oko 3 GB, što bi se uploadalo satima, ako ne i danima, ovisno o brzini veze.)
 DVD je potrbno pretvoriti u neki drugi format, divix ili wmv, te tako dobiti manju datoteku...

----------


## aenea

TomTom, hvala na podršci i na savjetima  :Love:

----------


## Mali Mimi

> TomTom, hvala na podršci i na savjetima


X

----------


## TomTom

Hvala. 
btw, ne želim skretati s teme, ali dozvolite mi samo trenutak; ja sam animator, radim crtiće, i svojevremeno sam napravio kratki animirani film "The Bridge", o klincu koj nakon rođenja nikako ne uspijeva početi živjeti kako treba, stalno ga nešto ometa i - jasno - dođe do kraja prije no što dođe do cilja. 
Nisam ni sanjao da ću, izgleda, morati napraviti crtić o klincu kojem se nedaju ni roditi.  :Smile:

----------


## aenea

TomTom.. :D to bi bilo prekrasno!  :Klap:

----------


## TomTom

Sada radim na svojevrsnoj verziji Pinocchia, lutak ima gadnih problema da postane čovjek - da bi na kraju spoznao da to i nije neka premija  :Smile:  - ali mislim da ću težište polako pomaknuti kronološki prema naprijed, na gadne probleme da bi uopće počeo proces.  :Smile: 
Samo, evo još jedne ilustracije apsurdnosti ovog zakona: meni je, naravno, bitno da crtić dobro prolazi u svijetu, na festivalima, natječajima, itd... 
Da bih u tome uspio, biram temu koja nije samo lokalnog karaktera nego onu koju će lako shvatiti svatko, svuda. 
I sad, kako uopće objasniti jednom normalnom građaninu jedne normalne zemlje da postoji država koja radi ovo što radi ovaj zakon? Kako ga ntjerati da razumije problematiku? 
Da suosjeća - u redu, ali kako da razumije?
Eto, ovaj zakon je prebizaran i za fikciju. 
Grozno.

----------


## aenea

> Eto, ovaj zakon je prebizaran i za fikciju. 
> Grozno.


Pa se ti bori protiv toga i objasni ljudima da je zaista tako loš. Ali, moramo dati sve od sebe  :Love:

----------


## bublica3

> gričanka prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  bublica3 prvotno napisa
> ...


PROBAT ĆU, ALI KAKO SAM NA POSLU MORAM ODABRATI PRAVI TRENUTAK,...

----------


## gričanka

> Bojim se da ipak nije tako jednostavno; emisija je najvjerojatnije snimljena u formatima koji rezultiraju ogromnim dataotekama (ako je DVD format, .vob datoteke su vjerojatno "teške" oko 3 GB, što bi se uploadalo satima, ako ne i danima, ovisno o brzini veze.)
> *DVD je potrebno pretvoriti u neki drugi format, divix ili wmv, te tako dobiti manju datoteku*...


Točno!!! Zaboravih navesti taj korak (treba imati program poput Xkonvert. ili DVD dekript.)
  Thanks na ispravku  :Bye:

----------


## ivana7997

http://www.vimeo.com/5694997

----------


## Angie75

Otvori mi se stranica, ali nema nikakvog videa. Jel se moram upisati da mogu gledati, ili?

----------


## ivana7997

a ne znam sto je. ja nemam flash pa ne mogu zbog toga. doma sam mogla

----------


## pomikaki

meni radi, meni radi!

----------


## Natalina

*Tom Tom* možda za neku od verzija Pinocchia....
U jednoj zemlji živi jedan Kralj Dado koji je zločest i licemjeran, ali on o sebi misli da je najbolji kralj od svih kraljeva. Dvoje mladih podanika koji služe kralju i plaćaju mu porez se zaljube i silno žele dijete, ali kralj kad to dozna izdaje proglas da svi koji žele imati dijete mogu dobiti dijete samo na način koji je on odredio…
Dvoje mladih uplakani odlaze kod majstora (mpo doktor) koji bi trebao napraviti Pinocchia, ali prema naputak od Kralja on to ne smije pa ih šalje kod kraljevih savjetnika (povjerenstvo) da oni odluče što dalje…Oni daju dozvolu paru da im majstor napravi Pinocchia tek kada mu plate zlatnicima..Oni plate i konačno kad se vrate kod majstora on ne uspijeva napraviti  Pinocchia jer nema dovoljno drva  jer je kralj npr. zabranio sječu do jeseni (čekanje na postupak). 
Konačno dođe jesen i  žena brzo mora negdje naći boje, lakove…(stimulacija) i kad uspije sve skupiti majstor ipak uspije napraviti sve dijelove (stimulacijom se dobiju jajne stanice), ali Kralj mu oduzima sve osim tri djela (3 jajne stanice) i naređuje da od toga napravi Pinocchia…. Majstor ne uspijeva, roditelji su nesretniji…ostali dijelovi Pinocchia su spremljeni u dvije zlatne škrinje koje se strogo čuvaju…u jednoj škrinji  je sve ono što je potrebno da bi Pinocchio oživio - da bi osjećao, mislio, vidio, čuo…(zamrzavanje jajnih stanica) u drugoj su ostali dijelovi- ruke, noge…(zamrznuti spermiji).  Roditelji opet moraju kod Kraljevih savjetnika (povjerenstvo) koji trebaju odobriti da budući roditelji mogu doći po ostale dijelove Pinocchia …i jedva daju pristanak, međutim kada otvore škrinju u kojoj  je sve ono što je potrebno da bi Pinocchio oživio - da bi osjećao, mislio, vidio, čuo…sve to se raspline u vidu dima…(neuspješno odmrzavanje js)….prošlo je puno vremena , a oni moraju opet čekati jesen da kralj odobri sječu drva…

----------


## aenea

Natalina, ovo je izvrsno!  :Klap:

----------


## IRENA456

:Klap:  super priča

----------


## Natalina

Hvala cure   :Love:  drago mi je da vam se ideja za bajku svidjela...ipak nadam se da ćemo uskoro morati pisati priču kako je kralj Dado pokušao izdati proglas, ali nije uspio jer se jedan mali broj podanika pobunio i srčano borio na čelu sa princezom Karmen....  :Kiss:

----------


## bublica3

Natalina   :Klap:

----------


## ivarica

natalina, smisli neko manje uvredljivo ime kralju, inace post brisem u roku od minute!

----------


## TomTom

Natalina, ovo je više nego sjajno. 
Šteta što sam poprilično odmakao s filmom, tako da naprosto ne mogu bitnije mijenjati sadržaj, ali ovo ću svakako kopirati i sačuvati. Tim više što sam u narednim filmovima mislio derati po bajkama, prvo po Pepeljugi, (rugati se kič poanti u kojem si sretna i uspješna jedino ako se udaš za nekog vola od princa), te ne vidim zašto se ne bih bavio još malo Pinocchiom. 
(bože, tek sam sada shvatio da se bavim uglavnom "ženskim" temama... dr Milinoviću, što nije u redu samnom? :Smile: )
Jesi li za neki oblik suradnje iduće godine? Ovaj će zakon do tada vjerojatno biti prošlost, no tvoja očita sposobnost "prevođenja" metafora bajki u aktualnu realnost, i natrag u bajku, je bogme impresivna i tko zna sve kako iskoristiva.
Bravo, Natalina.

----------


## gričanka

> ...bože, tek sam sada shvatio da se bavim uglavnom "ženskim" temama... *dr Milinoviću, što nije u redu samnom*?)...


*TomTom* sigurno bi ti na to pitanje Mingele odgovorio protupitanjem: BOJIŠ LI SE ŽENA ???    :Laughing:

----------


## TomTom

Najviše se zapravo bojim poštovani drM, da ste propustili sjajnu priliku za posvemašnju sreću kada ste se odvezali od onog drveta prije no što se pojavio neki druželjubivi medvjed bez kriterija.
 :D

----------


## Natalina

Ma , može biti i kralj Max!   :Embarassed:  

TomTom čujemo se na pp!  :Bye:

----------


## ivarica

> Ma , može biti i kralj Max!   
> 
> TomTom čujemo se na pp!


evo ja promijenila u kralj Dado, tepam mu malo
sori sto diram u tvoje autorske slobode
ali sve sto vrijedi na ostatku foruma vrijedi i na ovom pdf-u

----------


## ksena28

> kralj Dado


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Super su vam ideje Tom, tom i Natalina samo jedna mala stvar me zasmetala bojim se da je Pinocchio "umjetni dječak" nije napravljen od materijala kao njegovi roditelji, pa ne bih voljela da ljudi to povezuju sa ustaljenim "umjetna oplodnja" i tko zna što je sve umjetno u tom djetetu.
Mislim da bi roditelji i buduće dijete trebali biti od istog materijala pa nek budu i medvjedići samo da dijete nije toliko različito od njih.

----------


## aenea

OT (ili možda ne): jel se sjeća netko onog crtića u kojem je ogromni Jeti stisnuo, nimalo nježno, mislim onog crnog patka, u zagrljaj i govorio mu dubokim glasom: Darkiću, Darkiću, ja ću tebe čuvati i maziti i paziti ..(i "tapšao" ga po guzi)?  :Grin:

----------


## molu

aenea ja se sjecam   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   sad sam se uspijela nasmijati -  do suza

----------


## MIJA 32

tek sam sada odgledala
Karmen   :Naklon:   :Naklon:   :Naklon:  
voditelja i Golema neću komentirati  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Vali

I ja se sjećam!   :Laughing:

----------


## Alyssa

Jos jedna koja se sjeca   :Laughing:  ! Ali sad u glavi imam sliku koja je doduse smijesna, ali i nekako bljak (jer Darkic ima fizionomiju i facu kralja Dade) i koje se nikako vise ne uspijevam otresti   :Laughing:  !

----------


## macka

> tek sam sada odgledala
> Karmen     
> voditelja i Golema neću komentirati


X
Karmen, svaka čast!

----------


## Ana i mamino zlato

Meni je lijepa priča o Palčici, kako se je ona rodila. Svi su je voljeli iako je bila mala.

----------


## ivorka

> MIJA 32 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> tek sam sada odgledala
> Karmen     
> voditelja i Golema neću komentirati 
> 
> 
> X
> Karmen, svaka čast!


Mogu sve potpisati, jedino, voditelj i nije bio tako loš (tipični radijski) jer je pokušao biti "glas naroda" i nije se puno nametao, tako da je Karmen (o Golemu neću trošiti riječi) mogla iznijeti svoje argumente. 

Bravo, Karmen.

----------

